# The Joker gets his Dutch I.D.



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No word yet on the status of the paperwork for Catwoman, Riddler, the Penguin, Bane or Killer Croc.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070125...2fxinA0sf3tiBIF;_ylu=X3oDMTA0cDJlYmhvBHNlYwM-


----------

